# Bildschirm funktioniert, Graka funktioniert aber kein Bild!!!



## Johannes Postler (5. Februar 2003)

hi leute,

ich habe ein etwas ungewöhliches problem:
bis vor 30 min. haben der bildschirm und die grafikkarte funkioniert. jetzt ist schwarz. grafikkarte funktioniert aber( in anderem rechner getestet), monitor auch (an notebook angeschlossen). ich bin im moment völlig ratlos. graka ist älteres baujahr, hat aber bis jetzt immer funktioniert, ebenso der monitor. bitte um möglichst schnelle antwort per email: johannes.postler@aon.at  muss das bis morgen wieder hinkriegen!!!

tirolausserfern


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Februar 2003)

hast du deine grafikkarte vielleicht auf eine auflösung/bildwiederholrate gesetzt zu der dein moitor nicht in der lage ist?


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Februar 2003)

der monitor funktioniert, sobald man die festplatte absteckt. wahrscheinlich ist die neue festplatte für den alten rechner zu groß.  
werd mir etwas anderes überlegen müssen.

tirolausserfern


----------



## Vmax (5. Dezember 2003)

*NT*

Vermutlich ist dein Netzteil kaputt.

gruss thorsten


----------



## phi_2k (6. Dezember 2003)

Mir fallen dazu 2 Möglichkeiten ein:

1) Dein Windows gibt keine E/A Signale an das Grafikkartenport weiter
2) Irgendetwas an deiner IDE Festplatte stört die Übertragung zwischen Grafikkartenport und System

:-(


----------



## Vmax (7. Dezember 2003)

nochmal, probier mal ein anderes netzteil, könnte sein das das netzteil die erforderliche Spannung nicht mehr schnell genug liefern kann.

gruss thorsten


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. Dezember 2003)

Nein, werde kein neues Netzteil probieren. Habe das Problem vor ziemlich genau 10 Monaten bereits behoben.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

